# Cool Tank decoration



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have been looking for a really cool Decoration to put in my tank.

I think I have found it.

I wish they sold these at BA's 

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co....kes_a_cheeky_Christmas_gift!&utm_content=html


----------



## LexiBadger (Oct 19, 2010)

HAHAHAHA!! Omg, that's amazing!


----------

